# Hello from a pixie in Wigan



## Wigan Pixie (Nov 2, 2011)

I've always been a keen camper (under canvas) and, since I've been self employed, part of my work is to give free knitting and crochet workshops (although we don't actually make any money from it). We usually do this at music festivals and it was getting far too difficult to take all the camping equipment and workshop stuff in my small vehicle, so we decided to get ourselves a live in vehicle. A couple of years ago we found a 30 year old, 7.5 ton, Mercedes 813 horse-box and decided she was the one for us. Her name is Myfanwy and she was in a bit of a state. Me and my bloke (Welshy) and a few mates (a welder, a sparky and an ex-VOSA mechanic) have worked so hard since then, sorting out the leaks, painting, sanding, fitting solar panels and generally tidying her up. She's now almost finished and looks amazing. We also discovered that Welshy has a talent for pyrography, so he has burned some designs onto the cupboards. We like spending time in her so much, that we often sit in her when she's parked outside our home. I'll post some photos when I've got a bit of spare time.

That's just a quick introduction, so if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask.

take care
Pix


----------



## Viktor (Nov 2, 2011)

VikTor :welcome:

Sounds great.....looking forward to seeing your photos.....welcome to the forum..:have fun:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

Might I suggest that, when it's completed and, if it's being parked in Wigan, that you put the following notice on the vehicle in a prominent position:

'No pies are stored in this vehicle overnight.'

It may prevent the occasional break-in.

(That's a Wigan joke for all you effete Southerners!)


----------



## Wigan Pixie (Nov 2, 2011)

I've seen those stickers and I really want one, quite fancy a pie now too


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Pix

Really like the sound of your merc and will be very interested to see your photos.

What type of music festivals do you go to?  OH and I are into folk music and go to several folk festivals each year in our MH.  I'm too much of a wuss for real camping these days - like my comfort - but still like the atmosphere on the festival campsite (oh! and it's a lot cheaper than B&B!)

Good luck


----------



## Wigan Pixie (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Marilyn, we'll go to any music festival that will have us. So far we've done Larmer Tree, Nozstock, Bearded Theory, Beat Herder, Alchemy, Green Peaks Eco Fest and Solfest. There is usually variety of music types, so we get to see hear lots of music we don't usually listen to. I've never done just a folk festival but would quite like to, as I've just started to learn to play the fiddle. Do you know of any folk festivals that have workshops, preferably with a free kids area to keep my boy amused.


----------



## just jane (Nov 2, 2011)

Wigan Pixie said:


> Hi Marilyn, we'll go to any music festival that will have us. So far we've done Larmer Tree, Nozstock, Bearded Theory, Beat Herder, Alchemy, Green Peaks Eco Fest and Solfest. There is usually variety of music types, so we get to see hear lots of music we don't usually listen to. I've never done just a folk festival but would quite like to, as I've just started to learn to play the fiddle. Do you know of any folk festivals that have workshops, preferably with a free kids area to keep my boy amused.



Hi pixie :wave:  I knew you meant Bearded Theory as soon as you mentioned knitting workshops, its such a lovely little festival. I fancy Alchemy next year, it happens to fall on my 25 wedding anniversary.


----------



## Wigan Pixie (Nov 2, 2011)

You really must come to Alchemy Jane, it's a brilliant festival. Toby (who organises it) is happy for people to arrive a couple of days early and hang around for a few days afterwards too. You won't be disappointed if you come along.


----------



## just jane (Nov 2, 2011)

Wigan Pixie said:


> You really must come to Alchemy Jane, it's a brilliant festival. Toby (who organises it) is happy for people to arrive a couple of days early and hang around for a few days afterwards too. You won't be disappointed if you come along.



I will keep my eye on it but I work in education so cant get there till Friday afternoon and have to leave Sunday night.


Ive just seen your request for festivals with workshops, have a look at Middlewich folk and boat, I cant remember about a kids area it looked good but I didnt have my kids with me but they had some great fiddle workshops in the local pubs.


----------



## scampa (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi and Welcome Pixie! :wave:


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 3, 2011)

Wigan Pixie said:


> ... I've never done just a folk festival but would quite like to, as I've just started to learn to play the fiddle. Do you know of any folk festivals that have workshops, preferably with a free kids area to keep my boy amused.



Off the top of my head, no, but I will ask around among my folky friends and see what they say.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Pixie and welcome to the site - it all sounds very interesting from the van to the knitting to the fiddle. Hope to bump into you one day.

John & Ruth
(Guernsey Donkey)


----------

